# New to Wales...



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi 
I've recently moved to Wales (Newport area) from Bristol and, having had a break from all this business, I am stepping back onto the treadmill that is treatment. I've had half my tx in Denmark and the other half in Bristol ( BCRM). My GP is struggling to find out NHS entitlement in Wales but I imagine there is a long old wait for both donor eggs and sperm, and the chances of their being embryos available for donation are pretty slim I expect. So, I'm back to trawling the internet for clinics abroad who can treat us.
It would be good to get to know some of you ladies on here, who are either local or going through similar. I know I found the Bristol ladies very supportive in the past
Love 
Josie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi josie 

Welcome to ff and this board

I am unsure of the nhs entitlment for donor eggs/embryos but can I suggest you or your gp contact health comission wales and they will be able to help

Also we self funded treatment is an option crwm now store eggs/sperm onsite in an egg and sperm bank. I believe privately this cost in the region of 7500 but you can contact the clinic direct from there webiste

Good luck


----------



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

We are Newport-ish area too, we are booked in at the doc's for the first appointment in two weeks time so havent got a clue what to expect yet. We are hoping that they will offer us all the fertility tests etc but just do not know what we will be entitled to and when. Could you let us know how you get on with your GP so we can compare with what we are about to be told.
Good luck 
K


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Josie ,Hi Jessica- we moved from Hertfordshire to Newport 2 years ago, due to failed first ivf with Hammersmith, we went to our local Gp and she has been very helpful to refer us to The Heath in Cardiff, the Heath are brilliant but I have to say to waiting time is bit long compare and they also check your bmi. 

You are most welcome to join South Wales thread as many ladies here are so ever supportive, especially Kara, she is a gem!


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya Josie sorry not sure about the entitlement to DE or DS but i believe at the moment u are entitled to 2 rounds of IVF.  I really hope ur Dr finds the answers u are looking.  I am currently on my second round of IVF under the NHS with LWC Swansea.  I really hope everything works out for u hun. xxx


----------

